# Maumee River outing



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Ya know, I've been talking to a few people on here and there's some talk about hanging out and doing some fishing together along the Maumee River in Northwest Ohio during the walleye runs. So here's the plan I'm thinking, I'm going to find out some fishing reports, and in the meantime if you want to meet up feel free to post on this thread, send me a PM, check out my Yahoo group (look in my profile for the link), or fire me up that e-mail, which if that isn't in my profile its [email protected]. Just put Maumee River fishing or something in the subject. There might be a couple people on my Yahoo group that might be interested so if you want to go there to see about getting a couple other people involved be your guest. Let's see if we can get as many people to jump in as we can. For those that aren't familiar with the Maumee River, there are lots of good walleye fishing stories during their runs. Haven't fished it personally but I've heard all good stories in years gone by about the walleye runs. Now the $69,000 question is, are you interesting in a meet up for the Maumee River walleye runs?


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

sign me up dude.....


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Sure thing Frogpoop, we'll see about what day or days and times work for everybody else that wants to take part. Anytime is cool with me personally. I'm going to see what the Outdoors editor for The Toledo Blade has as far as fishing reports and let you guys know what I find out on this thread.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

If the weather is good , sure. Let me tell ya though its still very early. I wouldnt bother for another 2 weeks. Right now is when the steelies are moving in and it takes 47-50 degree water for the walleye to really get active. 
Right now is when the lake is hot. You can find big schools of them ready to eat anything outthere about now.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Lunker, I was thinking of waiting. Besides, I was thinking of making sure there was time for everybody involved to make sure they can get the day off work and away from the family or whatever the situation.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah good thinking. There are some hugemungus buffalo carp in there right now and pike at Grand Rapids. But its very hit and miss. Luna Peir at night can be good too for spring walleye on stickbaits but not constant. You want to have a good outing try the BayShore Powerplant on the lake near the mouth of the Maumee. There are some pigs in there right now, this is jigs only fishing and is very much like Tippy during the salmon run- full combat gear. But if you want some action thats where its at right now.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven't seen too much luck going on at Luna Pier as far as walleye fishing goes. Springtime gets a couple or a few here and there, but not nearly as many as what gets caught in the Maumee River and at Maumee Bay later on. That's why I always say when describing the variety of fish at Luna Pier I always say "the occasional walleye." Summer time there's mostly white bass, panfish, large and smallmouth bass, sheephead, bullhead, and catfish, and of course carp. I've never caught a buffalo carp, but have caught my fair share of common carp. Not by design but by habit.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd be interested in going....keep me updated.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Will do salmonslammer. I think it couldn't hurt to wait a bit, but we can plan ahead of time, with of course weather permitting. Like Lunker was saying, the water temps are still a little chilly for them. That's okay because we can at least request the day off work or away from the family or whatever.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Im about to head out to the lake . Ill post a report later tonite.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Let us know how you did Lunker, I'm interested in finding out.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

just seen this thread, you know i'm in!! will a weekend at the end of the month work out? easter is the 11th this year & will be in davison.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I could probably be talked in to making the drive down for some good BS and fishing when they are in......Patch


----------



## LazyEye (Dec 28, 2003)

I really dont know what else to say???----I live 10 min from the walleye hotspots on the Maumee------Sold all my boats now I guide for rides---------If u have a 12 to 14 foot boat totable deep V ---I have a 9.9 merc we can slap on the back of it and go----I have hunted the Maumee for water fowl and fished it for walleye the past 16 years . I know the river well and can get you on your trophy no guarentees but hey I have caught several 10 and 11 pounders my personal best will be a 12 pound plus----Have I gotten your attention yet???---------Interested in trading a guide for a ride?------email me at [email protected]----lets hook up and go.--------------------------------Mike


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

sorry to say i don't have a boat but where would you say is a great spot we can wade? this helps too!

http://www.maumeetackle.net/index.htm


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Lazy eye I might take you up on that for duck season, sounds like fun. I wont put a boat in the spring on the Maumee.

I had to be somewhere after all and never made it to the Lake. tommorow night is the plan.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Patcheroo, will be looking forward to seeing you on the water. From what I hear you won't be disappointed, but I hear it gets busy on the Maumee. 
I don't have a boat either, bolodunn, otherwise I'd take LazyEye on his offer, but I'll take his advice anytime for good wading spots.


----------



## LazyEye (Dec 28, 2003)

While this is debatable as to the best spot, I would have to say Orleans Park in Perrysburg is a great spot for wading.--- At least here you should be able to find a spot to wade and many many people pull walleye outta here during the run. Get there early cause parking fills up fast. Hope this helps!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks LazyEye, it certainly does help. Haven't been to Orleans Park but I've heard of it. Will definately have to check it out


----------



## LazyEye (Dec 28, 2003)

Orleans park is located just over the Conant street bridge on the left hand side of road according to park sign it opens at 5:30am. I may have to wade myself all the response that I got from my post about guiding for rides were from guys that boats were to big for river------I drive an all white Dodge 1500 pickup no emblems on it Ohio license plates----Say hey if ya see me there!!!


----------

